# Propagating a jewel orchid(Ludisia)



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 26, 2011)

How can I root a jewel orchid(Ludisia) that has bloomed(bloom already dead and spike cut back)? All I have is a stem that has flowered w/leaves that someone took off the mother plant. Can this be rooted?

Thanks in advance for any advice,
Jim


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 26, 2011)

Very easily. Just put the stem in your preferred Ludisia mix (I use cocopeat/perlite, 50/50, but you can grow them in bark, sphagnum, even potting soil). Keep it shaded and humid, if possible. In a few weeks it will be rooted and will start to grow. In a few years your house will be full of them.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 26, 2011)

When you make the stem cutting it does not need to already have any roots.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2011)

I've had very good luck rooting them in water.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks
As Dot recommended I have it sitting in a small vase of water (distilled). Should I add a tiny pinch of fertilizer? or just plain ole clear water? And once do I see roots I will use Eric M's advise and pot it up in an appropriate mix.
Keep your fingers crossed and maybe I 'will' have a house full....to share!
Jim


----------



## fbrem (Jan 27, 2011)

let the broken stem dry for a day or two then put it in moist sphagnum moss, I've tried lots of ways and this method has worked the best for me so far.

Forrest


----------



## nikv (Jan 27, 2011)

You can propogate them much like African Violets. Just place it in water and roots will form. Then plant it in your favorite mix.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 27, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> Thanks
> As Dot recommended I have it sitting in a small vase of water (distilled). Should I add a tiny pinch of fertilizer? or just plain ole clear water? And once do I see roots I will use Eric M's advise and pot it up in an appropriate mix.
> Keep your fingers crossed and maybe I 'will' have a house full....to share!
> Jim



Don't add fertilizer to the water.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Don't add fertilizer to the water.



I agree, at least not until there are strong roots showing. Then maybe just a tiny bit.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 27, 2011)

fbrem said:


> let the broken stem dry for a day or two then put it in moist sphagnum moss, I've tried lots of ways and this method has worked the best for me so far.
> 
> Forrest



Thanks...and BTW...the Dinema polybulbon is snuggly stationed on a nice piece of cork bark with New Zealand Moss and coconut fibers as a cushion.
Place under the lights and sprayed daily...sounds okay?


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks I will heed your advise
Jim


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 27, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> Thanks I will heed your advise
> Jim



That thanks was for Lance...oops!


----------

